# Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten



## JohnJuggle (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,   bin ganz neu hier in den Board. Habe mir vor 2 Tagen 2 Overseas 4,20m von Penn gekauft habe nun ein kleines Problem da ich Anfänger in diesem Bereich bin (4xmit Kollegen gefischt) brauch ich mal bissl Backgroundwissen. Hat jemand ne Idee was für Rollen ich mir dafür kaufen soll? Oder fischt vielleicht jemand selber damit? Hätte halt gerne ne super austarierte Rute, und ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mir 10 Rollen daranzuhängen bis ich sagen kann jepp das isse. (Ist auch immer bissl doof im Angelladen -.-). Nächste Frage mit was für ner Schnur seid Ihr unterwegs? Könnt Ihr was empfehlen? Vielen Dank   JohnJuggle


----------



## degl (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Hi,

die "ideale Rolle" für die Overseas..............nun ja, da wird jede Brandungsrolle zwischen 600-700gr. passen

Empfehlung: Shimano Ultegra 10000......fische sie selbst(als 5500) und habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit.
Auch die Penn Surfmaster ist passend, oder gleichroße Rollen von Daiwa oder Quantum.

Bei Brandungsruten ist die "Ausgewogenheit" nicht so entscheiden, wie z.B. beim Spinnfischen, wo man über Stunden das Gerät nicht aus der Hand legt

Entscheidender sind Qualität und Robustheit, da die Rollen "Schwerstarbeit" leisten müssen.

gruß degl


----------



## kielerjung (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Moin,

meinst du ausbalanciert wie z.B. bei einer Spinnrute? Das kannst du bei einer Brandungsrute vergessen. Ist auch nicht so wichtig, da du die Rute ja nicht ständig in der Hand hälst.
Oder suchst du nur eine gute Brandungsrolle? Dann wäre es gut zu wissen was du ausgeben möchtest.
Als Schnur würde ich dir zu einer Brandungskeulenschnur raten.


----------



## kielerjung (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

@Degl
warst schneller


----------



## dorschfreund85 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

also ich kann auch die ultegra von schimano empfehlen die sind top und im anschaffungspreis auch ok.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*



JohnJuggle schrieb:


> keine Lust mir 10 Rollen daranzuhängen bis ich sagen kann jepp das isse. (Ist auch immer bissl doof im Angelladen -.-).


Ganz ehrlich: Wenn der im Angelladen damit ein Problem hat, such Dir einen anderen Laden. Ruten und Rollen kaufe ich unter anderem lieber im Laden als im Internet, weil ich dort alles mal anfassen, dran Kurbeln, damit rumfuchteln und zusammenschrauben kann. Und wenn der Händler nicht will, dass ich mal schaue, wie eine Rolle an eine Rute passt, würde ich nix mehr bei ihm kaufen. Klingt hart, ist vielleicht nicht einfach, weil es nicht so viele Angelläden gibt, aber wenn Du Wert auf eine ausgewogene Kombo legst musst Du ausprobieren. Tipps kannst Du Dir vorher holen, ein Budget solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorher festlegen |rolleyes, aber die Entscheidung würde ich "vor Ort" fällen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## JohnJuggle (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Hey ist ja klasse hier erstmal dickes danke an die vielen Antworten.
Naja ich bin halt eher der spinn und Fliegenangler und hantiere  normalerweise mit 4er bachfliegenruten. Daher sind meine Hände so  riesengerät net wirklich gewohnt^^. Würde so um die 50 tacken für die  rolle ausgeben da wird man ja was anständiges finden oder? Habe mal bei der Angeldomäne geschaut undinfach Brandungsrolle angegeben da kamen diese zwei hier     Link
würde nun eher zur der Quatum tendieren mit der 0,30mm/300m für 60 €. Hat da jemand mit erfahrung oder ist da eher abzuraten? Vielen Dank


----------



## degl (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*



JohnJuggle schrieb:


> Hey ist ja klasse hier erstmal dickes danke an die vielen Antworten.
> Naja ich bin halt eher der spinn und Fliegenangler und hantiere  normalerweise mit 4er bachfliegenruten. Daher sind meine Hände so  riesengerät net wirklich gewohnt^^. Würde so um die 50 tacken für die  rolle ausgeben da wird man ja was anständiges finden oder? Habe mal bei der Angeldomäne geschaut undinfach Brandungsrolle angegeben da kamen diese zwei hier     Link
> würde nun eher zur der Quatum tendieren mit der 0,30mm/300m für 60 €. Hat da jemand mit erfahrung oder ist da eher abzuraten? Vielen Dank



Ja die passt#6

gruß degl


----------



## dorschfreund85 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

also wenn du die quantum smart surf menst ich finde sie nicht wirklich toll habe mir auch mal eine gekauft und nach 3mal fischen brach der kopf der feststell schraube der kurbel weg.
einem vereins kollegen ging es nach 4-5mal nutzen genau so daher halte ich nicht soviel von der rolle!aber für einen einsteiger könnte sie ausreichend sein.


----------



## kielerjung (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Wie wäre es mit einer guten gebrauchten Rolle? Oder soll es eine neue sein?


----------



## JohnJuggle (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> also wenn du die quantum smart surf menst ich finde sie nicht wirklich toll habe mir auch mal eine gekauft und nach 3mal fischen brach der kopf der feststell schraube der kurbel weg.
> einem vereins kollegen ging es nach 4-5mal nutzen genau so daher halte ich nicht soviel von der rolle!aber für einen einsteiger könnte sie ausreichend sein.



hallo dorschfreund, ich bin nicht der ehrlich gesagt nicht so der typ der es mag wenn irgentwas kaputt geht nur weils net gehalten hat kaufe mir nun lieber ne shimano rolle wo ich ne ganze weile was von habe als son scheiß wo ich einmal mit fischen gehe und es geht kaputt. Habe aber nun was in aussicht ist ne brandungsrolle die liegt so um die 150 tacken in normalen vk ich kriege die beiden aber wahrscheinlich für je 40€ da ich den händler sehr gut kenne und er mir gesagt hat das er die mal von einen mitgenommen hat der nicht zahlen konnte ^^ bin mal gespannt was da ankommt


----------



## kielerjung (1. August 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Hast du die neuen Rollen schon bekommen?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. August 2011)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

ansonsten daiwa s 500O T.
Halt die naechsten 30 jahre. bekommt hier in england fuer ca 150 pgund.
keine Ahnung was die zur Zeit in Deutschland kostet.
wird zum Karpfen angeln, Wels angeln und zum brandungsangeln benutzt.


----------



## JohnJuggle (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Sooo ist zwar nen bissl in vergessenheit geraten aber ich kriege jetzt die tage 2 Rollen habe mich für die Shimano Ultegra CI4 10000 XSA entschieden. Nun haben sich gleich wieder 2 neue Fragen aufgeworfen. Erstens das ideale Wurfgewicht bei der Rute liegt bei 175g. Ist es ratsam nun nur solche Bleie zu kaufen ? oder sollte mann auch etwas weniger Gewicht ausprobieren? und dann noch eine Frage: Nanofil... hat das schon jemand gefischt bzw ausprobiert beim Brandungsangeln? Sie soll ja 30% weiter fliegen, habe sie seit September auf meiner Spinnrolle und bin zwar begeistert von der Wurfweite aber in andern Sachen ist sie eher nicht so der bringer, beim Vertikalangel zb. hab ich sehr starke verdrallungen obwohl ich natürlich mit wirbeln arbeite... Desweiteren habe ich letzes Jahr mit meiner Spinnrute am Meer gestanden und hatte bei geflochtener Schnur andauernd irgentwelche Perücken... das hat echt genervt mit monoschnur war der Spuk dann vorbei... Wenn ihr mit Monofilen fischt was für ne Schnurstärke habt ihr? bzw Tragkraft. Ich fische gerne mit der GTM von Stroft, ideale Schnur perfekte Tragkräfte, abriebfestigkeit ist auch in Ordung. So ich glaub das wars ^^ hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank

JohnJuggle


----------



## kerasounta (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

habe nur noch monofile Schnüre oder Keulenschnur für die Brandung..

würd ich Dir auch empfehlen.. besonders bei viel wind und Strömung..

Die Nanofil ist ja ne hochwertige Schnur, habe ich selbst noch nicht probiert, aber ich denke das Sie für die Brandung vielleicht nicht so gut geeignet ist... besonders wenne mit viel wurfgewicht auf Weite gehst..

Zwar wirbt man bei der Berkley nanofil mit Reissfestigkeit die alles andere überschattet.

aber ich denke eine gute Brandungsschnur wie die Daiwa Tournament oder Sakuma _nite Crystal ist vielleicht doch besser geeignet..

Wenne die Nanofil doch nutzt dann auf jeden fall handschuh tragen sonst ist der finger im Eimer...naja ich dneke du hast ja ne schlagschnur vorne dran...

Gewichte würde ich immer 125gr -150gr- 175 gr mitnehmen..ist selten das du mehr oder weniger brauchst..

Gruß

Glückwunsch zu den rollen, sind Top !


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

nanovil is nicht so gut reist sehr schnel wen aufgeraut und knotenfestigkeit is auch schlecht 

gruss tom


----------



## JohnJuggle (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

ja hab daran auch gedacht die fällt damit auch raus. werde mir also noch nen paar 125er und 150 er mitnehmen das reicht dann auch =) Paternostersysteme hab ich nun selber gebunden mit auftreibenden und Sinkenden und diese Weitwurfclips. Dann gehts jetzt bald ans Meer


----------



## JohnJuggle (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Ihr habt noch nicht geschrieben was für eine tragkraft eure Schnur hat


----------



## kerasounta (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Die Sakuma Nite Crystal 0,35mm ist mit 8,6kg angegeben..

denke aber das es mehr kg sind....

die ist wirklich knotenfest und Abriebfset wie angegeben...

Wenn Sie Bleie büber 200meter katapultieren kann, wird sie wohl stark genug sein :q

diese Berkely Nanofil lese ich ständig... is doch wohl eher ne Karpfenschnur oder? und Süßwasser geeignet..

Für harten Untergrund und Salzwasser vielleicht doch zu dünne


----------



## degl (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Die Sakuma Nite Crystal 0,35mm ist mit 8,6kg angegeben..
> 
> denke aber das es mehr kg sind....
> 
> ...



Bis auf ihre schwere "Knotbarkeit" (hatte am Strand schwierigkeiten eine neue Schlagschnur vorzuknoten bei Dunkelheit und Kälte) ist sie wie jede ander Geflechtschnur geignet fü die Brandung.........nur Wunderdinge sollte man nicht erwarten

gruß degl


----------



## JigTim (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn Ihr ne gute Geflochtene fischen wollt, dann die Spiderwire Invisble in 0,14mm... Preis ist ok 

Für mich mit Abstand die beste Schnur, da relativ Abriebsfest, robust, rund und vernünftig zu knoten mit ner geflochtenen Schlagschnur (Power Pro 0,36 oder 0,41mm)
Habe fast alle durch von Fireline (super schlechte Abriebsfestigkeit) über Whiplash, Climax, Dega usw..
Super ist noch das Cyna Cable von Ron Thompson, jedoch super schwer zu bekommen..

Ansonsten ist die Qualität der Keulenschüre zumeist echter Mist! Dann lieber ne Daiwa Tournament Mono oder ein gaaaaanz heißer Tipp, die Spiderwire Mono xx in 0,24 oder 0,27, ist bärenstark und hat kaum Dehnungund fliegt wie hulle... Einfach spitze

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo es TaperTips gibt, die bis auf 0,70mm oder 0,80mm hoch gehen? Die 0,57 sind nämlich zu dünn und einkürzen geht da fast gar nicht....

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## JohnJuggle (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

soo.. werde mir nun eine Stroft ABR 0,35 mit 10,5kg Tragkraft auf die Rollen Spulen. Und dann gleich zur ner neuen Frage ist eine Schlagschnur empfehlenswert? Ich bin eher so der Angler je weniger Schnickschnack umso weniger leidet das Selbstvertrauen in Knoten usw... wäre lieb wenn Ihr mal nen paar Vorteile aufzählen könntet


----------



## JigTim (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Stroft ist eigentlich immer gut....
Aber ne 0,35mm brauchst Du wirklich nicht!
Kostet nur Wurfweite etc. Ich würde maximal ne 0,30mm nehmen, außer es ist extremes Wetter mit viel Kraut, dann kommt ne 35er Geflecht drauf und zwar durchgehend - Macht dann aber keinen Spaß mehr.

Im Idealfall nimmst Du ne 0,28er oder ne 0,30er und dann natürlich mit Schlagschnur - Ohne geht ja quasi gar nicht, außer Du wirfst Unterhand |supergri Ob Tapertips oder Standardschlagschnur ist Geschmackssache... Leider kenne ich nur TaperTips die bis 0,60mm hoch gehen und das ist manchmal auch zu dünn..

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## kerasounta (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Also mehr als 60mm Schlagschnur habe ich noch nicht benutzt...


nach 2-3 mal angeln schneide ich vorne immer ein paar meter ab..das durch die würfe die Schlagschnur aufraut und abreibt..

Dann ist es egal ob 0.80mm oder 0,60mm.... wenne die zu lange dran lässt, reißt auch die auch irgendwann.


----------



## basslawine (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*



JigTim schrieb:


> Im Idealfall nimmst Du ne 0,28er oder ne 0,30er und dann natürlich mit Schlagschnur - Ohne geht ja quasi gar nicht, außer Du wirfst Unterhand |supergri Ob Tapertips oder Standardschlagschnur ist Geschmackssache... Leider kenne ich nur TaperTips die bis 0,60mm hoch gehen und das ist manchmal auch zu dünn..
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Tim



Ich beachte bei der Schlagschnurstärke die grundregel: "Tragkraft Schlagschnur in Lbs= Wurfgewicht in oz x 10", also
für 175gr (6oz) schlagschnur mit 60lbs tragkraft (das ist dann meistens ne ,65 -,70er). Mit diesem faktor sind dann auch schon Tragkraftverluste durch Knoten etc abgedeckt (wenn man Knoten benutzt die mind 80-85% Tragkraft überlassen, und dass sind so ziemlich alle gängigen).
Da ich in den allerwenigsten Fällen mehr als 175gr benutze, ist eine 70er Ultima Powerflex mit 60lbs somit mein Standard, Im Fall der Fälle habe kommt provisorisch die Trilene Big Game in ,71 mit 76lbs Tragkraft dran. Die ist zwar steif wie Draht und lässt sich somit nicht ganz so schön werfen und neigt zum Kringeln, aber dafür lassen sich damit auch 225gr Bleie (8oz) durchziehen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## JigTim (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Es so zu halten wie Marco ist m.E. vollkommen richtig.
Ernutzt dann auch echt gute Schnüre, was man von den Keulenschnüren und häufig auch von Tapertips nicht behaupten kann... Die Qualitäten sind oftmals so schlecht, einefach Wahnsinn wie die das hinbekommen...#q Wirklich gut war früher die Keule von Snap (Micron?) die konnte man echt gut fischen... Ich kürze gerne die Tapertips ein, aber dann beginnt das Problem: Kürze ich am dicken Ende, dann ist die Schlagschnur viel zu dünn! Kürze ich am dünnen Ende, dann ist der Knoten wiederum ziemlich dick...
Wenn es also nach mir gehen würde sollten die Hersteller mal Tapertips von 0,30 mm auf 0,70mm entwickeln und dann nur 8 - max. 10 Meter lang...

Naja, Träume muss man haben #c


----------



## basslawine (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*



JigTim schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich nur TaperTips die bis 0,60mm hoch gehen und das ist manchmal auch zu dünn..
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Tim



Gibts aber auch noch in Brutal: z.b. hier
http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...oXCxRkPmlbnBQe&shop_param=cid=23&aid=220.001&

gruß Marco


----------



## JigTim (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

Geil!!!!! Juhuuuuu#6
Muss ich die Jungs mal anhauen wenn ich wieder im Lande bin...

Danje für den Tipp, Marco

Gruß

Tim


----------



## kerasounta (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*

vertraue Marco...

der ist mit den SpeziSchnüren und Knoten schon viel länger unterwegs als ich es bin..

werd emir am Samstag n paar kniffe bei Marco abschauen 

Gruß Aki


----------



## basslawine (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*



kerasounta schrieb:


> vertraue Marco...
> 
> Gruß Aki



Bloss Nicht!!!!!

der fängt nix!!!

ich habe selber allerhöchstens ein halbes dutzend schnur/Schlagschnurkombinationen ausprobiert. damit ist man kein Spezi.

ich häng mich da meist auch an andere Meinungen dran

gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mal eine Paar Fragen zu Geräten*



basslawine schrieb:


> Bloss Nicht!!!!!
> 
> der fängt nix!!!
> 
> ...



na das kann ja heiter werden am Samstag...:m

solange nur Abrisse passieren und keine Bleie in Richtung Zuschauer
 |supergri#t fliegen !!!!


----------

